
Turning a $1000 loan into a $66 million exit – one Shark’s story - erin_bury
http://sprouter.com/blog/turning-a-1000-loan-into-a-66-million-exit-%e2%80%93-one-shark%e2%80%99s-story/
======
artmageddon
"Salespeople produce income, everyone else cost money. I was very reluctant to
hire anyone that cost money, she says. I was always happy to spend money that
would produce more money for the firm."

As a programmer, I feel so awesome whenever a real estate agent or equity
trader or department director or whoever makes a comment like this.</sarcasm>
Comments like this make me want to scream and let them know that we all keep
things running smoothly. She's lucky she didn't have any turnover; higher-ups
with these kinds of attitudes don't keep worthwhile people for long.

Also, pedantic journalism fail: 9/11 happened on a Tuesday, not a Monday.

~~~
cheez
If you have read Steve Blank's(?) book regarding customer development, he has
a portion on dividing up equity.

It may piss you off even more to hear that he says (roughly): give the
technical guy as little as possible.

~~~
gte910h
He's not writing it for technical people.

~~~
cheez
And there you go. The only people who value their own profession are the
techies. That will not go very far!

------
Shenglong
That's one of the worst valuation strategies I've ever heard of; reading that
part actually made me angry.

~~~
chopsueyar
Keep in mind what year it was.

~~~
jbm
+1.

For a little understanding of the media "context" around that time:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ubsd-tWYmZw>

Real estate has always been somewhat manipulative and real estate agents are
some of the most difficult people I have ever worked with.

------
r00fus
So let me get this straight, she kept hiring people (which she admits wasn't
the best business plan) and gets lucky because real-estate in late
90s/early00's was in a boom (mostly due to repeal of regulations).

She may be a nice/effective person, but she admits she had no vision, no plan
other than growth, and exited early after getting lucky.

How is this relevant to anyone at HN?

